# Zeichentool?



## Kajotex (13. März 2008)

Tag auch, hab nicht so viel ahnung von dem ganzen kram und weiß auch net ob der thread hier hin gehört 
Naja auf jeden fall würde ich mir gerne ein zeichentool für den pc anschaffen. sollte eigentlich nur zum zeichnen frei hand gedacht sein und auch nicht als riesiges tischfüllendes etwas gedacht sein.
Hat irgendwer da schon erfahrungen? bin offen für alles aber am besten nicht zuuuu teuer und wenns geht auch net zuuu billige  halt n guter durchschnitt


----------



## janoc (13. März 2008)

Was willst denn Zeichnen?

Hast du ein Tablet? Wenn du "echtes Freihand-Zeichnen" am Computer machen willst, wirst mit der Maus eh nicht glücklich und brauchst ein Tablet – da ist dann meistens eine Software dabei. (Corel Painter oder so ...)
Früher gab es mal openCanvas als Freeware, das lässt sich aber sicher noch irgendwo was finden. 
(Naja, € 52,- für die 4.x Plus ist jetzt auch nicht die Welt ... http://www.portalgraphics.net/en)

Ansonsten http://www.gimp.org/ als OpenSource-Ersatz für Photoshop oder http://inkscape.org/ für Vektorprogramm; auch OpenSource.


----------



## Kajotex (13. März 2008)

Sorry falls das falsch rüberkam.. und nu weipß ich auch net mehr ob das thema hier hin gehört.
Ich meinte sowieso die hardware da ich mit der maus nicht zeichnen kann.
Als software reicht mir paint, das beste zeichenprog der welt 

Ab gibt es irgendwelche günstigen zeichengeräte?


----------



## janoc (13. März 2008)

Bemüh einmal die Suchfunktion nach "Tablet" oder "Grafiktablet" ... ich glaub da gab es schon Threads zu dem Thema.

Ansonsten gleich dirket zum (nicht zu unrecht) Marktführer http://www.wacom-europe.com/de/


----------



## devilrga (13. März 2008)

Falls das mit Paint ernst gemeint war, dann reicht dir auch ein Grafiktablett für 10 Euro aus irgendeinem Discounter.

Wenn du was etwas professionellers haben willst, dann kann ich dir erst einmal auch Wacom empfehlen, wobei du nicht direkt die Topmodelle, wie Intuos, brauchst. Ich denke das Bamboo wäre schon ganz gut geeignet .. Das kostet etwa 60-70 Euro. 

mfg


----------



## Gewürzwiesel (29. März 2008)

Und beim Wacom Bamboo Fun liegen die Programme ArtRage und Photoshop direkt bei


----------

